
Backpack & Reddit - examples of "frictionless" user interfaces - Sam_Odio
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000866.html
======
timg
As frictionless as reddit is, yc news takes this further.

The farthest I've seen this taken is in web apps which let you fully use them,
but only complete some of the actions you've performed when you finally sign
up. This is the model that I will likely use on my next app.

